

We Did It - What some hackers did on election night. - lyime
http://wedidit.us/

======
lyime
Sorry about being vague. On the election day a small group of us (my fellow
co-founders and a good friend) got together a for an election party. Around 8
PM as Barack Obama had enough lead to be the president, Scott(@cscotta)
mentioned sorryeverybody.com. It was a website setup to so people could
apologize to the rest of the world about George Bush. Since things have change
for the better (hopefully) So.. "Following the disappointment of the 2000 and
2004 elections, it seems we've learned from our mistakes. We think that's a
victory worth celebrating" We wanted to have a little fun and give back to the
community.

PS. This is not a startup, of course. Just something that a few guys did for
fun in a few hours.

------
thomasmallen
Odds that domain once belonged to the first literary erotica + social
networking site?

------
mstefff
What'd we do exactly?

